

9 reasons to start a startup now - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/20/nine-reasons-why-you-should-start-startup

======
daniel-cussen
"Melissa Chang of Pure Incubation recently listed five excellent reasons why a
recession was a great time to start a company.

"But you don't have to wait for a recession. There has never been a better
time to start a company than now..."

Recessions are bad for companies. Not good. Bad. Being 'forced' to 'be leaner'
and such through numerous recessionary inconveniences is like environmental
coercion.

There's a reason seedlings germinate when spring is coming.

